# stop rocking in your highchair!



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

11 mo dd has this weird habit we would like to discourage. When she's in her highchair, she rocks forward and back so hard I have to hold on to the seat to keep it from tipping over. The back of the seat is nicely padded, so even though she smacks her head and back on it pretty hard I don't think it hurts her. We've tried putting a cushion behind her so she has less room to move, sometimes I hold my hand on her chest so she can't get a rocking motion going (but that makes her mad), we've tried just saying "no!", ignoring it, distracting her, but nothing works. We are worried she's going to hurt herself or knock the chair over! I don't know if it helps to know this, but we have this seat, which is a little different than a typical high chair. Any suggestions?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd just skip the high chair for now. Maybe since that one converts, take it apart and let her sit at the little table for meals right now.

-Angela


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Does she have a chair that she _can_ safely rock in? I think it's important to honor the impulse. Some children are very comforted by rocking and enjoy the sensation. It's fun







Is there a way to modify the chair so it doesn't rock? Maybe that stickyish mat stuff under the chair's feet? IME, she's not old enough to really 'get' the whole mommy says no so I shouldn't be doing this---it sounds like she really enjoys rocking. So, my thought would be to find a way for her to get some rocking time in and go from there. Good luck


----------



## duckling (Feb 24, 2007)

Is there a way to secure the chair to the floor? You could place heavy objects (books, sandbags, etc) on the lowest horizontal beam which connects the front and back legs together This would make the chair too heavy for her to rock. Or, if this is an option, you could somehow strap and bolt the chair to a wall or floor.

I think she's too young to get the "no" and the possible consequences of rocking in the chair. Given the risks of her going flying through the air if she, god forbid, tips the chair, I would do everything possible to keep that chair firmly planted on the floor and give her another, safer outlet in which to honor the impulse to rock.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wanted to let you know this is really common! The toddler I babysit is a high-chair-rocker; some kids just are. I'm not sure you'll be able to "make" her stop, and I have no real advice, but I wanted to offer you some thoughts on how normal this is.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I have tried putting just the chair on the ground, but that's actually easier for her to get bouncing around so much it almost tips. We also have a restaurant-style high chair; maybe I'll try that. She doesn't rock in those as much when we go out. Oh! And we have one of those clip-on-the-table seats too! I'm glad to hear it's not unusual.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Do the restaurant style one, not the clip on one! Rocking child in clip on seat has a potential for disaster!

Does she have a rocking horse or a rocking chair? If not, definitely get one so she can get that sensation!


----------



## mamada (Oct 4, 2006)

Putting the high chair up against the wall might help prevent it from tipping over backwards.

I'd consider getting her something she can rock in before or after mealtime.

Good luck!


----------



## tiffanyarussell (Sep 10, 2021)

ecoteat said:


> 11 mo dd has this weird habit we would like to discourage. When she's in her highchair, she rocks forward and back so hard I have to hold on to the seat to keep it


----------



## tiffanyarussell (Sep 10, 2021)

my daughter does this so i put one of those travel high chairs on an actual rocking chair so it counters hed thrusts by rocking and she dont tip ovee plus it actually helps entertain hee when eating by being able to rock in between bites


----------

